

Building a company in 42 days with 40 dollars - Part 1: Micro-agile - devtestapp
http://blog.devtest.net/2012/05/18/building-a-company-in-40-days-on-40-dollars/

======
luxpir
Thanks for sharing your process. I've been dabbling with Trello for a few
months and finally made the leap recently, after using Google Tasks in canvas
mode. Much simpler, user friendly. Look forward to the next part.

